# bosch router 1617evs router



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for the review. I agree, the fixed base Bosch 1617 EVS is my favorite router for use with the Leigh dovetail jig. I've had mine since they came out in the 90s without any trouble or problems.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I have this kit, and love it. It stays in my table most of the time (I don't often plunge cut) but it's fantastic using either base. My one complaint is that it's somewhat difficult to remove from the fixed base because the sleeve on the base grips the router a bit too snugly.


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

I've had this for about 3 years…great router both for table use, free hand, plunging, etc. It's weakness is alluded to by felkadelic….moving it out of the table to use it is a pain. Also, above the table bit changes are not possible and can be a pain. You can, however adjust the bit height above the table which is nice. I'm looking to get a Triton 3 1/4 hp to put permanently in the table as it is more powerful, you can change bits above the table and can also adjust above the table. Just waiting for a sale….priced pretty much everywhere at $289.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I have the Craftsman clone of this kit. Use it hand held 100% of the time and it is a fine piece of machinery.


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

I have had this router combo for 10 years and it is a great set. I went to a garage sale about 6 months after I bought my set and there was a Bosch router in a box of stuff. I bought it for $5. Took it home and motor didn't work… but now I have an extra fixed base: one in the router, and one go match the plunge router!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I too have this router kit, and I also have the one with the wooden handles in my router table.
Only complaint: my locking mechanism for removing a bit, the button holder cracked, as it is a cheap zinc type metal.
Other than that, this thing has done some serious routing out, all the chambers in the 50 or so guitars I have built, and multiple edges. Great router.


----------



## SnowFrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I also have this router and I am very happy with it. If I had one thing I would have like is bit changing above the table but that is a minor issue for me.

The power switch did die on mine but Bosch change it at no cost.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I've also got this setup. It was my first router. I did quite a bit of research before buying it, and have been happy with it ever since. It doesn't have the power of my larger Triton, but then again, the Bosch is so much lighter and easier to handle when doing freehand work. And I love the way the fixed base feels in my hands. I bought the Triton to go into a table, which is where it'll be going sometime soon.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review I have been looking at this one for a while. My Triton stays in my table 100% of the time. I have 2 other routers but have been looking for a smaller one like this. Thx for the info.


----------



## JSilverman (Mar 31, 2011)

I have had this router for several years- my other 3hp Bosch stays in the table and I use this one for hand-held work. It is great in either base. easy to see the cut- although I sometimes wish it had LED lights shining down at the cut like some of the new little routers have.


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

Great review! I have been thinking about getting this kit. I do all my woodworking with hand tools, but am lacking in the molding creation department. A set of hollows and rounds is just too far out of my price range for the little bit of molding work I do. I think this could be a good way to go.

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a brand of router bits?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------

